# Help! with gaiting



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonah is constantly falling into pacing and not gaiting. I think he is just lazy walking on our walks but now it is a habit I can't get him to break! I will occasionally get him off pace and gaiting but then he falls back into that darned pacing. How can I train him to gait?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

How old is he and do you roadwork him?


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm curious now- what effect would roadworking have? Would it help build up muscles or is it a negative thing?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I am of the opinion that proper roadworking greatly helps the dog establish his gaiting pattern, trains them to become comfortable with gaiting and of course strengthens the muscles they use while gaiting. I roadwork (bike) dogs I am actively showing 3x a week for about a mile and a half. Fisher paced as a young dog but once I started roadworking it stopped.
However would not do this with a dog who does not have clearances yet.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> However would not do this with a dog who does not have clearances yet.


Just curious....is this because they are a puppy before clearances, because you don't know how their hips will hold...or both? 

--

I am not overly experienced at this, but I wonder if incorporating a clicker would help. Just practice in very short sessions and click and treat whenever he is trotting, head up, etc. After a few successful times (maybe even once the first few times) quit.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

<<Just curious....is this because they are a puppy before clearances, because you don't know how their hips will hold...or both? >>

Yep -- wouldn't want a dog roadworking -- repetitive exercise -- before knowing his joints are OK.
Plus I wouldn't get that uptight and determined to show a dog before knowing he's actually going to pass clearances!
Most pacing is caused by the handler but roadworking really can help.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> How old is he and do you roadwork him?


 Jonah is 12 months old and I walk him 1.2 miles in the morning and 1.5 to 2 miles at night. He won't get clearances until closer to 24 months so I won't know if his hips and knees are okay. Heredity for OFA clearances are good but I guess I better not chance it. Are there any other methods I can try?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Happy said:


> Jonah is 12 months old and I walk him 1.2 miles in the morning and 1.5 to 2 miles at night. He won't get clearances until closer to 24 months so I won't know if his hips and knees are okay. Heredity for OFA clearances are good but I guess I better not chance it. Are there any other methods I can try?


Oh yeah I would not roadwork him.
Do you go to handling classes and/or do you have a handler or experienced exhibitor you can practice with?
There are 10,000 little things you can do to keep a dog from pacing but it's really hard to tell someone by typing it, you need to experiment hands-on to see what works.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I've solved pacing by making a game out of the start - a dog will rarely pace out of a leap...so a quick hand touch up (exaggerated at first) and then go. Alternatively if you give a little leash pop (lifting the dog up in front) they should start out at a trot not a pace. Either way, they get in the habit of leaping into gaiting and that habit becomes powering out in a trot...
Erica


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I go to obedience lessons but no breed ring handling classes. I will ask my trainer if she has any suggestions.


----------

